# Is "upgrading" a car seat b/c insurance is paying okay?



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We were in an accident and got the go ahead to buy a new seat. Insurance will reimburse us. Ds was in a Graco ComfortSport. I would like to get him a Britax (Boulevard or Marathon) We had actually been eyeing them for while. Is it shady to replace his current seat with a more expensive one? Or are you supposed to replace it with exactly the same one? Our insurance didn't say anything about any restrictions.
Anyone btdt? Thanks !


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why wouldn't it be OK to get the best/safest carseat available, regardless of who's paying?

Just check with your insurance plan and see if the seat you want will be covered.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Why wouldn't it be OK to get the best/safest carseat available, regardless of who's paying?

Just check with your insurance plan and see if the seat you want will be covered.


When I called and asked about the policy on seat replacement her answer was just "Yep, buy a seat, send us the receipt and we will reimburse you."

I almost don't want to push my luck by asking more specific questions - so mature I know







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. I'd get the seat you want.

When we were hit we had no restrictions about what we purchased to replace the seat.

-Angela


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yep. I'd get the seat you want.

When we were hit we had no restrictions about what we purchased to replace the seat.

-Angela


Is it different if it was my fault







: ?

And Angela since you are here... Which seat? I was vascilating between the Marathon, Boulevard or the Radian. But I heard the Radian is big rearfacing and interferes with the seat in front of it.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My MIL rearended someone in our van. Our insurance said the same thing as Angela's. Buy what you want. Worst case scenario- you have to pay the difference btw your old seat and the new one, but I think that's highly unlikely. They never asked what seats I had before.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91* 
My MIL rearended someone in our van. Our insurance said the same thing as Angela's. Buy what you want. Worst case scenario- you have to pay the difference btw your old seat and the new one, but I think that's highly unlikely. They never asked what seats I had before.


That's what I was thinking. If I don't call then I could at least plead ignorance and say we could pay the difference if we had to.
I sound so shady!! But the whole accident got me thinking and I definately like that ds could be harnessed longer in a newer seat.
And I know more now then I did and I want to use that knowledge to make sure my little guy is as safe as he can be.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

As long as they don't specify or want to compare the seats, there's no problem. If nothing else, you can get the $ for the most expensive Comfortsport out there and then cover the difference between that and the Boulevard (my favorite). When we were in a crash they told us to get a similar seat, but they never asked for our old one etc so they would've never known. I cringe at the thought of someone hitting us and having to replace our seats and possibly the 2 strollers!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
As long as they don't specify or want to compare the seats, there's no problem. If nothing else, you can get the $ for the most expensive Comfortsport out there and then cover the difference between that and the Boulevard (my favorite). When we were in a crash they told us to get a similar seat, but they never asked for our old one etc so they would've never known. I cringe at the thought of someone hitting us and having to replace our seats and possibly the 2 strollers!

The lady doing our claim is in Michigan so I doubt there will be any comparing and she asked me nothing about my current seat.

I think a Boulevard would work well for us. I have a 2007 Odyssey so I think we should have plenty of space. What else should I be considering?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My mom's insurance paid for the seat I bought to replace my daughter's seat. Mom told me to get a Britax and I did. Gotta obey your mom.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I would do it. Sounds like if you were to replace the seat anyway that a Britax is what you would go with.

Love the pics of your little guy in your sig! Reminds me of my Matthew at that age. I have a late August baby also who is a redhead like her brother.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Is it different if it was my fault







: ?

And Angela since you are here... Which seat? I was vascilating between the Marathon, Boulevard or the Radian. But I heard the Radian is big rearfacing and interferes with the seat in front of it.

It shouldn't make any difference if it's still insurance paying.

If it were me- the boulevard. Best of the 3 IMO. It has the side impact protection the others don't and the britax ease of installation.

-Angela


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

if they didnt say anything, i would probably do it too. we got into a wreck on the way home from my baby shower, so i had to replace a brand new seat. i had to buy the same seat and they wanted proof it was the same


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would upgrade. There is no rule I know of that says you can't. And your ds will be safer longer (you would have to upgrade the comfortsport at some point before he's big/old enough for a booster). The only reason I would consider the radian over the boulevard is if you have a tall child since you get an extra inch and a half of harness height.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
It shouldn't make any difference if it's still insurance paying.

If it were me- the boulevard. Best of the 3 IMO. It has the side impact protection the others don't and the britax ease of installation.

-Angela

Thanks I think the Boulevard will be a good seat for us. They should pay you I bet you have brought them some serious business









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would upgrade. There is no rule I know of that says you can't. And your ds will be safer longer (you would have to upgrade the comfortsport at some point before he's big/old enough for a booster). The only reason I would consider the radian over the boulevard is if you have a tall child since you get an extra inch and a half of harness height.

My ds is not really tall so I don't think that will be an issue for us but thank you for pointing that out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
I would do it. Sounds like if you were to replace the seat anyway that a Britax is what you would go with.

Love the pics of your little guy in your sig! Reminds me of my Matthew at that age. I have a late August baby also who is a redhead like her brother.









Awww I wonder if we will get another redhead. Ry's was such a surprise but I







it! And so do all the little old ladies at the grocery store. He is the little old lady ambassador.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

personally, i wouldn't do it. my car insurance company gave me hell over my carseats. which was a big deal since I had to go out and replace 3 britax seats immidiately. I sent them the reciepts as they asked, and was told over and over again that they would be sending a check "soon" but after a few weeks I finally got another call asking for the reciepts from my OLD carseats, which of course I didn't. I ended up having to bring in my old seats (thank goodness we held onto them because we were worried about not being reimbursed) a few months later, to a different insurance adjuster in my area (my accident was out of state) who took pictures of them and destroyed them. If I had brought in a graco comfort sport, I'm sure they would have reimbursed me for that seat instead of the one I bought.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
personally, i wouldn't do it. my car insurance company gave me hell over my carseats. which was a big deal since I had to go out and replace 3 britax seats immidiately. I sent them the reciepts as they asked, and was told over and over again that they would be sending a check "soon" but after a few weeks I finally got another call asking for the reciepts from my OLD carseats, which of course I didn't. I ended up having to bring in my old seats (thank goodness we held onto them because we were worried about not being reimbursed) a few months later, to a different insurance adjuster in my area (my accident was out of state) who took pictures of them and destroyed them. If I had brought in a graco comfort sport, I'm sure they would have reimbursed me for that seat instead of the one I bought.

After our accident when they came to bring me a check, they took the old seat. But they didn't take the seat until the check was cut and didn't comment on it being equal or anything (and the check was already in my hot little hand







)

-Angela


----------



## mrstorres2005 (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried to do this, and was NOT reimbursed! My DH was in an accident and the kids booster seats wer ein the back of his car. He hit a cement wall doing 80mph and the insurance first said no they wouldn't cover it because the kids weren't in them...then after speaking to a higher up they said to replace them. My seats were so old and they didn't make that type anymore so I bought the graco turboboosters and sent the insurance the reciept. I asked them what to do with the old seats and they told me to dispose of them so I did...and a month later when I hadn't gotten my check they informed me that I was supposed to bring the seats into the insurance office so they could verify that I got the same exact seats as replacements. This was MI by the way..through Farm Bureau...and in the end we ended up dropping them for failing to go after someone who hit and totalled another car of ours, because the woman was driving her moms car and we had PLPD at the time.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Hate to be the party-pooper, but you're supposed to get an equivalent replacement: nothing better, nothing worse. If your used car was getting replaced instead of the carseat, I bet you wouldn't think twice about whether or not insurance would cover a brand new car of a different make and model. Of course, I'm also pretty sure your insurance adjuster wouldn't say, "Eh, just get a new one and send me the receipt."









My DP works in insurance, so I gotta back 'em up once in a while.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather8* 
Hate to be the party-pooper, but you're supposed to get an equivalent replacement: nothing better, nothing worse. If your used car was getting replaced instead of the carseat, I bet you wouldn't think twice about whether or not insurance would cover a brand new car of a different make and model. *Of course, I'm also pretty sure your insurance adjuster wouldn't say, "Eh, just get a new one and send me the receipt."







*
My DP works in insurance, so I gotta back 'em up once in a while.









Bold mine - but this WAS what she said about the carseat and if it was the case that I needed to replace it with the same model you would think she would have told me that. And she didnt







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrstorres2005* 
I tried to do this, and was NOT reimbursed! My DH was in an accident and the kids booster seats wer ein the back of his car. He hit a cement wall doing 80mph and the insurance first said no they wouldn't cover it because the kids weren't in them...then after speaking to a higher up they said to replace them. My seats were so old and they didn't make that type anymore so I bought the graco turboboosters and sent the insurance the reciept. I asked them what to do with the old seats and they told me to dispose of them so I did...and a month later when I hadn't gotten my check they informed me that I was supposed to bring the seats into the insurance office so they could verify that I got the same exact seats as replacements. This was MI by the way..through Farm Bureau...and in the end we ended up dropping them for failing to go after someone who hit and totalled another car of ours, because the woman was driving her moms car and we had PLPD at the time.

A few differences. My son WAS in the car and my insurance has been awesome about everything. Also, my insurance lady is in Mich and I am in Ohio I doubt I will have to show her anything.

I already ordered my beautiful new seat so we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

For future reference, read your policy, too. It specifies what will be covered and how; and ultimately you're bound by your policy, not by what your adjuster says. In lieu of providing additional details, her comment doesn't necessarily mean to go get the very best that you want and they'll cover it. Or, maybe you have REALLY good insurance and that's exactly what it says!







Regardless, I'm glad you all are ok!


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would upgrade. There is no rule I know of that says you can't. And your ds will be safer longer (you would have to upgrade the comfortsport at some point before he's big/old enough for a booster). The only reason I would consider the radian over the boulevard is if you have a tall child since you get an extra inch and a half of harness height.

or if you might need to put 2 side by side on a bench type seat....the radian is really narrow and i can fit 2 (either both rear or forward facing) next to each other in the back seat of my 4runner.

i know this won't help the OP out...just in case another reader is wondering.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
or if you might need to put 2 side by side on a bench type seat....the radian is really narrow and i can fit 2 (either both rear or forward facing) next to each other in the back seat of my 4runner.

i know this won't help the OP out...just in case another reader is wondering.









That IS good to know. I have an Odyssey so my oldest will eventually be all the way in the back with the two younger in seats in the captain's chairs so we should be good but it's good information.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
A few differences. My son WAS in the car and my insurance has been awesome about everything. Also, my insurance lady is in Mich and I am in Ohio I doubt I will have to show her anything.

my accident was in CT and I am in SC/VA. My insurance adjuster was in CT, but I had to bring my seats to a different adjuster (for the same company) in VA so he could verify that I had gotten the same seats. Honestly, I think if it had just been one $300 seat, they wouldn't have given me such a hard time, but I still think it's dishonest.


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it depends on the insurance policy. The difference between costs of two different carseats may seem large to us, but they may decide that the difference is less than the cost of monitoring what the old one was, (scheduling for you to come in, having someone look at the old ones) so to them it may or may not matter. And if you want to upgrade, now's the time, and if they wanted it to be the cost of your old one then you will pay the difference, which seems fair to everyone.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

totally depends on the company. Some care, some don't. We have been in 2 accidents. Here if the carseat is in a car that is in an accident the insurance company MUST replace the seat if the owner wants it to be replaced and they are mandated by law to tell you that you can get a new seat. Doesn't matter how major or minor the accident.

Our insurance company will allow you to get a different seat of the same approximate value or you can upgrade but you pay the difference on the cost of the seat (which is totally fair!) We were able for the 2nd accident to keep our carseat cover so we have 2 covers for our marathon. I have to say I find this very useful. It's not like the fabric cover is going to impact safety and it's not like the insurance company cares about the fabric. It's the internal seat that gets damaged in an accident. We have to take our carseat somewhere to be destroyed. We left ours at the repair place after our accident. We told them what kind of seat we had before and gave them a receipt for the new seat that was exactly the same. They didn't verify by looking that the seats were the same...

If the insurance agent told you to buy whatever you want, go buy whatever you want. At very least you'll only have to pay the difference and again, there's absolutely nothing wrong with asking them to give you the fair value of a new seat that is equivalent to your old seat. If there's a difference in cost you just pay the difference. You still get the seat you want at a reduced cost to you.


----------

